# Background Check Waitlisted



## Loubie1130 (Nov 9, 2017)

Has anyone had a problem with the new annual background checks? First, I sat for 3 hours on Tuesday and never got 1 ride. This is very rare. I finally said to hell with it and went back home. I’m checking my email later that day and I have a message from UBER that Checkr.com has been trying to reach me without success. I also see another email from Checkr.com that follows about an hour after UBER’s email. It includes a copy of my completed background report with the status “All Clear”.

So I check my email to see if I missed a message from Checkr.com asking me for information. There is no email (yes, I checked the SPAM folder too). No text messages received either. WTF?! I go back and read the UBER email closely and it says if I don’t get back with Checkr.com I could be waitlisted. But I already have the new cleared report so why don’t they have it?!

In the email UBER suggests a link to Checkr.com. I follow the link, input necessary information, and my cleared background report is on the screen. No questions about additional information needed.

It’s Thursday now and I have sent 5 messages to support. They keep telling me to be patient and my report is under review. WTF #2?! Meanwhile, I’m waitlisted. I’ve also been told it will be 5-7 business days before I receive a reply from UBER. Where is the logic in this?! I have been driving for over 1.5 years with 3000 rides and a 4.95 rating. Who pulls a good driver off the road because a routine annual background check is being reviewed?? Has anyone else experienced this? Be prepared, it’s coming!!


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

You stated that you have a 4.5 rating. Anything below 4.6 gets you deactivated. Maybe not such a good driver after all.


----------



## Loubie1130 (Nov 9, 2017)

Oh heck, It’s supposed to be 4.95! I’ll edit it! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

No worries...I’ve seen posts that drivers had bragged on a 4.5 rating...good luck on getting back on the road.


----------



## Loubie1130 (Nov 9, 2017)

It probably would have helped if I searched the forum first before posting! There are so many complaints about this process. UBER insists they waitlist drivers for safety reasons. That is total bullshit! You’ve been driving for them without incident and without bad ratings and you are pulled off the road?! Come on, where is the logic? Who is running the show in California? Oh, that’s right, it’s California......


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Loubie1130 said:


> It probably would have helped if I searched the forum first before posting! There are so many complaints about this process. UBER insists they waitlist drivers for safety reasons. That is total bullshit! You've been driving for them without incident and without bad ratings and you are pulled off the road?! Come on, where is the logic? Who is running the show in California? Oh, that's right, it's California......


It's all over the countey. Uber is scrutinizing everyone because of pressure from the insurance companies, the various state governments and local law enforcement agencies, as well as all of the coverage they've had in the media about people driving who really shouldn't have been. They are having these background check done in huge batches, and that means that they get backed up. In all reality, Checkr just throws it into their own computer system that checks things that are available to the public anyway. It takes Checkr virtually no time to do this. However, it takes Luber a tremendous amount of time to go through these with human eyes, which is what is necessary. Welcome to the world of TNC driving.


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

How about a heads up at least? I'm going through the same thing. How would one of Uber's employees like to wake up one morning and be told, "we're running our annual background check, don't come into work until we tell you."


----------



## JayLeeKou (Mar 5, 2018)

PSYCHOLOGICAL ASSESSMENT is HIGH PRIORITY. Failing PSYCHOLOGICAL ASSESSMENT will make the company executives be facing accusations instead.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

So you can't work for 2 weeks what's the big deal? Problem resolved. -Rasheedodeedo


----------



## bill k (Oct 4, 2015)

Loubie1130 said:


> Has anyone had a problem with the new annual background checks? First, I sat for 3 hours on Tuesday and never got 1 ride. This is very rare. I finally said to hell with it and went back home. I’m checking my email later that day and I have a message from UBER that Checkr.com has been trying to reach me without success. I also see another email from Checkr.com that follows about an hour after UBER’s email. It includes a copy of my completed background report with the status “All Clear”.
> 
> So I check my email to see if I missed a message from Checkr.com asking me for information. There is no email (yes, I checked the SPAM folder too). No text messages received either. WTF?! I go back and read the UBER email closely and it says if I don’t get back with Checkr.com I could be waitlisted. But I already have the new cleared report so why don’t they have it?!
> 
> ...


i have thousands of trips over a 5 year period. i have a 4.90 rating. Lyft and UBER both sidelined me on the same day waiting for a background check. I went on the Checkr portal and saw that Checkr sent Lyft and UBER the identical report on the same day. Lyft had me back on the road in less than one hour. But UBER has had me sidelined for 7 DAYS and counting. I email UBER Support (an oxymoron) every day, and I get back a form letter from India every day.

UBER is the worst company I've ever had experience with. I'm ashamed of myself for having anything to do with UBER, but it's my best shot at extra income in my free time right now. Hopefully that will change. I hate UBER.


----------



## SunRaven (Oct 1, 2018)

bill k said:


> i have thousands of trips over a 5 year period. i have a 4.90 rating. Lyft and UBER both sidelined me on the same day waiting for a background check. I went on the Checkr portal and saw that Checkr sent Lyft and UBER the identical report on the same day. Lyft had me back on the road in less than one hour. But UBER has had me sidelined for 7 DAYS and counting. I email UBER Support (an oxymoron) every day, and I get back a form letter from India every day.
> 
> UBER is the worst company I've ever had experience with. I'm ashamed of myself for having anything to do with UBER, but it's my best shot at extra income in my free time right now. Hopefully that will change. I hate UBER.


The complete opposite for me. Uber NO PROBLEMS, Lyft deactivated me. **** Lyft. Get more requests with Uber in my area anyway.


----------

